# MH Photography



## MH_91 (May 21, 2011)

My name is Moein Habibi, and am a Photographer in Edmonton,AB...

and i wanna show my work to TPF forum, and hopefully get reviews back and if you like my work.. please be a fan  






​MH Photography 
​cheers, and have a great day ! 

Moein Habibi ( MH Photography )


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 21, 2011)

:addpics:


----------



## MH_91 (May 21, 2011)

i think you are right... 

sorry!! i think i learnt from my mistake


----------



## MH_91 (May 21, 2011)

But technically specking, there is one picture haha


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 21, 2011)

True!

I'm just lazy. I just don't want to go there, when I am here. 

I mean, you have a captured audience in anyone that clicked this thread.


----------

